# Canon EOS 5D MarkII



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2010)

Hubby has been salivating about a digital SLR for a long time now and I am looking into getting him one for Christmas. I'll start off by saying that that he is a Canon fan and wouldn't consider having a different brand.

One of my main questions are....will his current lenses be compatible?He has some really awesome and expensive lenses.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 25, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> One of my main questions are....will his current lenses be compatible?He has some really awesome and expensive lenses.


According to Canon, any "EF" lens will fit. Wikipedia says that mount was introduced in 1987 and is standard on all EOS cameras. If Pat has an EOS, then the same lenses will fit the 5D. 

By the way, Ken Rockwell loves the 5D Mark II - see the review on his website.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Mike.....I think that will be Pat's Christmas gift. He will be totally blown away by it! It's hard to surprise him. He has been so enamored by my cheap Canon Powershot S50 that I'm sure this will floor him. He does have a great colletion of lenses and I wanted to make sure that he could use them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 26, 2010)

So you are getting him a pro camera.  Once he has this, it is hard to go back to a point and shoot camera, so your Powershot S50 will be back in your hands.

The strengths of this model is for stills and landscapes. It is lacking on speed, action and sports shots.

Another thing to consider, is you have to get a different set of memory cards for the camera (Compact Flash cards).


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I ordered the camera for him along with a 16GB memory card and an extra battery. I'd like to get him the battery grip, but that can wait until Valentine's Day. He is going to be soooo blown away!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2010)

It arrived!!! It's so purty! I can't wait until I can give it to hubby on Christmas.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I can't wait until I can give it to hubby on Christmas.



What's going to happen on Christmas? He is going to be reading the camera manual and taking pictures of everything in the house. :biggrin2:

Opps... he has to charge up the batteries first.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 9, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Opps... he has to charge up the batteries first.


Should I pre-charge the batteries for him? I wanted him to be immediately ready to take photos, which is why I got him the memory card and extra battery. (The memory card and extra battery will be gifts from the bunnies, lol)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Should I pre-charge the batteries for him?


That would be a good idea. New batteries should be fully charged before you use them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 25, 2010)

The camera was an enormous hit. He's been playing with it for almost 4 hours now.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a question.....this is a 21 megapixel camera. But what do you usually set your camera at to take normal pictures?

And he hasn't stopped playing with it yet, lol!


----------



## Randi (Dec 25, 2010)

Keep in mind that EF-S lenses won't fit. So say if he had any of the Rebel series or the 10D-60D series before, these camera will accept EF or EF-S lenses. Hopefully he has all EF lenses, or if not, he could always sell his EF-S lenses. 

Does he already shoot in manual mode? If not, this would be the best mode to place it in to learn how to utilize all the functions of the camera.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 25, 2010)

All of his lenses fit, believe me....he's tried them over the last (long) 12 hours.


----------



## Randi (Dec 26, 2010)

Hahaha, well that is great.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 26, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I have a question.....this is a 21 megapixel camera. But what do you usually set your camera at to take normal pictures?


I leave my D300 at the Small (2MP) setting, which is 2144x1444pixels (it has settings labeled Small (2MP), Medium (6MP - 3216x2163px




) and Large (12MP - 4288x2848px)). 

Two Megapixels are more than enough for a good 8x10 print and way in excess of what you need for snapshots or web use. The larger the image size, the longer it takes to store and download and process (not to mention you get more images on a card, but with today's multi-GB cards you're talking hundreds or thousands of pictures at any size). 

The only time I use the Medium or Large setting is if (a) I know I'm going to want to crop out a small part of the picture, so even after cropping I've got a 2MP or better image, or (b) I plan to make really large prints - 13x19 or bigger. 

I took an aerial photo of the local High School at 12MP. They blew it up to 40x70in for a backdrop for the presenters in their in-school video broadcast system, and it looked really good. I have walls full of 1MP and 2MP images printed at 8x10 or 8Â½x11 which look just as good as any 35mm slide print I ever had or better.


----------



## minipudge18 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello to all! the Canon 5D MKII is my dream camera... For now, I have the Rebel XS with kit lens and an EF-S 55-250mm telezoom and I only have them for 5 months. 

Canon 5D MK II is a full frame DSLR which is equivalent to a 35mm film SLR camera and only accepts EF lenses ( lenses for full frame). EF-S lenses are for crop sensor bodies like all the rebel series, 50D, 60d and 7d. 

To maximize the 5DmkII, I suggest he try to learn shooting in RAW format. this will make it the best format for post processing but it produces a large file and needs to be converted to JPEG before you can post the photos. The software (CPP) that came with it does the conversion without hassle. :biggrin2:


Great reviews about Canon bodies, lenses and accessories can be found here:
5D mkII review

This website helped me decide on what camera to buy. Since you got your already, this may help you and your husband to get accessories and lenses too.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 22, 2011)

Sparky and Sophia had outside time today and Pat took some photos with his new camera. He is really enjoying it!


----------

